# windows 10 and cs4?



## stargirl23

before i upgrade to windows 10, does anyone know if CS4 (photoshop/illustrator) will work on windows 10 (64bit)? i have heard that there were issues with windows 8 and cs4 so i have been running it on windows 7. i own cs4 on dvd which is why i haven't upgraded it.


----------



## flavallee

According to the Windows Compatibility Center site, Adobe Photoshop CS4 and Adobe Illustrator CS4 both appear to be compatible with Windows 8.1 and Windows 10, but I can't confirm that.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------

